# JDBAITS Grub Giveaway



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

I asked BassAddict to make me 5 packs of his grubs for my yearly trip up to Maine. The grubs look awesome and are a steal for $2.50. I did not realize there were 20 in each bag. So I am going to give 2 bags away. The color is the same color in the picture. If these don't kill the smallies, Nothing will.  

MAnufacturer link: https://www.jdbaits.com/

Pick a number between 1 and 340 (number of members as of today). The 2 closest numbers are winners.

This will end Friday night April 25, 2008. 10 PM Eastern.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 23, 2008)

260


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 23, 2008)

77


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 23, 2008)

44


----------



## DahFISH (Apr 23, 2008)

29


----------



## slim357 (Apr 23, 2008)

125


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 23, 2008)

301


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 23, 2008)

how bout 47


----------



## redbug (Apr 23, 2008)

Chuck Norris and I believe the number will be 174


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 23, 2008)

144 sounds pretty close to me!


----------



## phased (Apr 23, 2008)

297


----------



## captclay (Apr 23, 2008)

230


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

61


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 23, 2008)

126


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

21


----------



## Popeye (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll take number 49.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2008)

1, one, 1

111


----------



## BoB_25 (Apr 24, 2008)

232


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 24, 2008)

170


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 24, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'll take number 49.



dang it flounder u trapped me! :evil:


----------



## trerick (Apr 24, 2008)

85


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 24, 2008)

333


----------



## Zman (Apr 24, 2008)

199


----------



## SMDave (Apr 24, 2008)

273


----------



## Popeye (Apr 24, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take number 49.
> ...



Sorry, I only looked to see if 49 had been guessed and not any other numbers. I just figured I would guess 49 as that's how old I'm gonna be this year (The Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise).


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 24, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > flounderhead59 said:
> ...




haha


----------



## bluegillfisher (Apr 24, 2008)

53


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2008)

*And the Winners are Fishinsmylife(301) and Phased(297).*

Congrats Guys! =D> 


Phased, PM me your address so I can get these out to you. FML, I have yours.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats guys.

Jim, where did you get that neat tool for randomly drawing names/numbers?


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> Jim, where did you get that neat tool for randomly drawing names/numbers?





Here:

This is the latest version too.

https://www.sharewareplaza.com/The-Hat-download_10201.html


----------



## Popeye (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, As I can never make up my mind where to go fishing, I can enter all my fishing options and let the computer tell me where to go. I'll prolly get a better answer as to where to go than when I ask my wife where I should go. :shock:


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats guys and dont forget to post the fish you catch on em!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats guys! 8)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice! I just saw this. Thanks JD Baits and Jim, hopefully I'll get some picture for your trophy room with these.


----------



## phased (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey thanks. I don't know how I missed seeing that I was a winner...I read the posts twice daily LOL. This place is habitual. I will be posting some pics of my recently purchased (old) jon I am trying to mod soon. I have gotten several ideas from you guys already.


----------

